# Please Help Buds not dense



## fasthands (Apr 27, 2006)

For some reason when i dry and cure my bud, it never comes out dense. Its kinda stringy looking. How do I make the buds turn into a rock next time i harvest?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 28, 2006)

The most likely answer--give your plants more light.
That's assuming you have all other factors up to speed--quality nutrients, flo-thro vemtilation , adequate medium etc.

Rule of thumb for optimum yield is 6000 lumens per sq/ft.  That makes for big beefy buds.
But if you want rock hard nugs you should up that to 8,000 lumens per sq/ft.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 28, 2006)

i agree with GG, what kind of lights are you using for your grow area. also if you do not understan the whole lumens thing just think of it like this 40 to 50 watts psf. of hps mh.


----------

